# يسوع حبيبي



## mera22 (6 يوليو 2011)

*يسوع حبيبي اعطنى قلبا ممتلي بالمحبة ,., اروينى من نبع حبك ,., نفسى اجيلك واترمى فى حضنك واقولك ان مفيش فرح ولا راحةعلي الارض الا بتدخل من يديك ,., يسوع انت تنظر اليا دائما بحنية و دايما حاسس بضعفاتى ,., انت شايف وعارف انت ابويا السماوى ,., ارجوك يارب ارحمنى وتدخل وحل جميع امور حياتنا وثبتنا فيك انت عارف ان من غير ما احكى انت تقدر تداوى جروحى وانت عالم ظروفى,., انقذنى من كل ضيقة يارب ,., كل قلبى ومشاعرى ليك انت يارب​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يوليو 2011)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبى يسوع .. دائماً قلبى يشعر بالغربه ان برح حضنك .. يشعر بالالم ان سمع صوتاً غير صوتك .. يشعر بالخوف ان تلفت حوله ولم يرك ..انى احبك كما تحب الحقول الربيع ... وكما يعشق العصفور السماء .. وكما يتمتع الطفل بموضعه على صدر امه .. هكذا تشتاق اليك نفسى يا حبيبى ... لا تدعنى ابرح مكانى على صدرك ... ولا تدعنى ابحث عنك فى الليل عندما تتحول عنى وتعبر .. لا تعبر عنى ... بل اصبر .. فها انا قادمه لافتح لك .. يا من تحبه نفسى ...*​


----------



## mera22 (6 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتير لمروركم

الرب يبارككم


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2011)

mera22 قال:


> *يسوع حبيبي اعطنى قلبا ممتلي بالمحبة ,., اروينى من نبع حبك ,., نفسى اجيلك واترمى فى حضنك واقولك ان مفيش فرح ولا راحةعلي الارض الا بتدخل من يديك ,., يسوع انت تنظر اليا دائما بحنية و دايما حاسس بضعفاتى ,., انت شايف وعارف انت ابويا السماوى ,., ارجوك يارب ارحمنى وتدخل وحل جميع امور حياتنا وثبتنا فيك انت عارف ان من غير ما احكى انت تقدر تداوى جروحى وانت عالم ظروفى,., انقذنى من كل ضيقة يارب ,., كل قلبى ومشاعرى ليك انت يارب​*



*امييين​*


----------



## mera22 (6 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتير لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------

